# NEW Me, New Member, Fresh Advice



## 357589 (3 mo ago)

*Hello All. I am New Here. Live in Miami. Been with Girlfriend (24 years ). I am 69 Years Young.*


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

DeepLove said:


> *Hello All. I am New Here. Live in Miami. Been with Girlfriend (24 years ). I am 69 Years Young.*


@DeepLove Welcome to TAM! I'm 59 myself, and there are plenty here older than me.

Love your user name...DeepLove. That's pretty slick, good call! I hope that's a reflection of your relationship!

What's with the thread title? New Me? Are you recently changed?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

nice to know you are all older than me lol I myself still a young lad 58 
big welcome


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow I’m the baby in the room at 55 😝


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Old guy here - closing in on 8 decades - still working too.
Even more awesome - I can START a CHAINSAW! 

What brought you to TAM?


----------

